# Onnexion impossible app intégrée YouTube



## stéphane83 (29 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
Voilà plusieurs jours que je cherche à résoudre se problème:
Jai un compte YouTube et jamais tenté d'utiliser l'application intégrée pour m'y connecter : en vain...
Malgré mes identifiant et mos de passé un message d'erreur m'indique qu'ils sont non reconnus.
Avez vous des pistes?
Merci.


----------

